

German newspaper to publish Nazi SS Heinrich Himmler's  letters, notes, photos - miaowmix
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/german-newspaper-publish-nazi-ss-leader-heinrich-himmler-153709004.html

======
a3voices
I find everything about Nazis to be fascinating. As someone who has Jewish
ethnicity, I certainly don't endorse them (my grandfather's family actually
fled Europe), but fascinating nonetheless.

